# Button filler



## Henry (Oct 25, 2017)

Hello all. Does anyone know where one can purchase parts for button filling pens? Specifically the actual button. I plan on using them in an attempt to make a button filler kit less pen. 

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 25, 2017)

You could try Richard Greenwald or Milan's Pen & Parts 

I've had good service from both of them.


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 25, 2017)

you are going to need much more then just the buttons , they can be turned from aluminum bar stock . you are going to need pressure bars and sacks and sack shellac and if you want your pen to fill fully breather tubes . most of the parts are available from places like fountain pen hospital and other fountain pen repair houses .


----------



## Henry (Oct 26, 2017)

Thank you so much!! I will check them out!!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jalbert (Oct 29, 2017)

When I made a button filler for a customer, I got the sac, pressure bar, and shellac from Richard Greenwald's website. He doesn't carry the buttons himself, so I made one from bronze bar stock. 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/custom-button-filler-fountain-pen-151178/#post1948119


----------



## Texasshipagent (Feb 16, 2018)

anderson pens has some vintage parts also , i have also searched the internet for old patent diagrams , or parker ot scheaffer repair manuals from the 50’s and tried to fabricate my own parts and filling designs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

